# Outage News



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2002)

Board was down for about 15 minutes tonite due to the primary password getting corrupted.  Cause was a software upgrade that hiccuped.  The 'WHY' is still a mystery as the part being worked on isn't supposed to overlay anypart of MT.

If anyone encounters any problems please let me know ASAP!

Thank you!


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 4, 2002)

Had me worried for a bit.  Glad things seem to have been fixed.

Cthulhu


----------

